# Mystic & Fritz



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, we just got back to Hawaii, hubby is still deployed, we have only about maybe a year or so left here, so we said no we won't get pets (well cat or dog) yet (the whole travelling bit afterwards) anyhow so the other day I was going into the pet store to see about a rabbit or turtle for our son, well here we go, these two adorable felines in a cage that says free cat with purchase of cat food :lol: (right after seeing the kind of bunny we want and it would cost $100 just for the bunny and cage nothing else) sooo I am thinking for a while, and something is telling me I need to take these two home with me... so finally I say know what? Let's do it... another funny thing, well sad at first, we had to give up our girls Dutchess & Maple coming over here because there is a horrible quarantine over here, anyhow it's almost like we have them again because Mystic looks like Maple only dark instead of lighter, and Fritz has Dutchess' attitude cept he's male! LOL So I think this was all suppose to be... only question is now, do we adopt them out again when we leave or fly them back, by no means do I want to give them up, but I am wondering which would be harder on them, flying or a new home again? I know I shouldn't have taken them for the fact we are leaving, but people just don't seem to know how to care for pets around here, and I felt I had to.


----------

